# Portage Lakes Bass Club is accepting new members



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We are a low cost, entry level, bass club that tries to fish every two weeks during the year. All you pay is entry membership fees. We do not fish for money only points and trophies. Classic Champion and Angler of the Year receive embroidered jackets. Pick and choose what lakes you want to fish, or fish them all to try to be Angler of the Year! This year we are fishing: Portage Lakes, Mogadore, NImisila, Mosquito, Ohio River, Lake Erie, Milton, Berlin, and West Branch. Start a conversation with me if interested.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We still have few openings, so it's not too late. First meeting Saturday March 3rd @ 3:30pm. Let me know.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello again everybody. We are still looking for a few good men or women to join this year 2019! Same low cost and same good friendly competition. Start a conversation with me for more details. You can join at any time (as long as there is room-36 max. members) at the ramp the morning of any tourney. Let me know-BK


----------

